# My CL Ads-Augusta GA



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2018)

If you are local or willing to travel. Like the ads say I will not ship and cash only. Please contact me only if serious about purchase and you can pick the bike up. These bikes will likely be at the Hurricane Coaster Charlotte Show the first weekend of Feb as well. V/r Shawn

$675




https://augusta.craigslist.org/bik/d/1938-wards-hawthorne-comet/6756192571.html

$325



https://augusta.craigslist.org/bik/d/fiorelli-milano-sanremo-super/6756189256.html

$2400



https://augusta.craigslist.org/bik/d/1939-monark-airman-full/6724006465.html

$13500



https://augusta.craigslist.org/bik/d/original-1935-elgin-bluebird/6715248960.html

$500



https://augusta.craigslist.org/bik/d/1979-schwinn-spitfire-5/6756186587.html


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 25, 2018)

Hello my friend, I am very much interested in your Blue Bicycle and I will send you a cashier's check to the amount of $15,000. I will send my agent over for pick up the bicycle. Please send for me the address where to send my check.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2018)

Spitfire is sold


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 18, 2018)

The link to your Bluebird posting above is expired,


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 18, 2018)

Nice bikes, Shawn! I see them every time I search CL. Heres a flyer for the swap referenced. Be there!


----------

